# Loss of Appetite



## Ashley9603

I am in my 2nd trimester and I am worried,I have lost my appetite!I am used to eating alot and now I am having to force myself to eat.My doc claims everything about my pregnancy so far is going great and to try and eat 5-7 small meals a day....anyone go through this?


----------



## mamato2more

Yes!!! You have to force yourself to eat! Just keep thinking it's for them! Protein, protein protein...


----------



## ni2ki

if youre not hungry try protein shakes :)


----------



## Ashley9603

Thanks ladies!I was beginning to think that something was wrong!


----------



## Eager_Fairy

What protein shakes do you have ni2ki? Are they safe in terms of levels?


----------



## BeckyD

I got heartburn about that stage for afew days but went away again as soon as I'd got a prescription for gaviscon advance!


----------



## babybx2

I was so sick until week 24 of my pregnancy and couldn't bare eating much at all. Both my midwife and my Doctor said not to worry too much as the babies will get exactly what they want and need as my body will provide it anyway. It really just makes you feel more tired I think if you don't eat. 

Now though I am much better, although not necessarily eating healthily but again Dr said something is better than nothing and not to worry too much x


----------



## lizziedripping

I had zero apetite after 28wks, must have been my increasingly squashed bowel and stomach - just made sure that what I did eat was wholesome, and fortifying ;) x


----------



## Emma M

I'm 19 weeks, and I don't really have an appetite either (and I am the type of girl who likes her food). I haven't had any sickness since January either. 

I make myself eat, but get full really quickly. I too asked my midwife about this, and she said as long as I was eating something which was ideally healthy, plus continued to take my pregnacare vitamin supplements the babies would draw what they need from me, so i shouldn't worry too much. x x x


----------



## Ashley9603

I managed to eat pretty decent this weekend,but get full quicker so I am taking it one day at a time!


----------



## heyyady

Eat small meals and pack the protein in! As Lizzie said- compressed stomach and bowls make it hard to eat much, but we have to keep going! I get the Special K protein drinks, recommended by my Dr, so I'm guessing they're safe levels! :lol:


----------



## vineyard

I went through stages often where I would be hungry and eat 2 bites and be STUFFED!! I had to start doing supplement drinks to ensure I was getting enough nutrients as I just couldn't get it with food.


----------



## Ashley9603

Thanks ladies..my appetite is back lol...Im sure it will be this way on and off!


----------

